# Motor für Stern-Dreeickschaltung im 3 * 400 V Netz geeignet



## reinhard_400 (5 August 2013)

*Motor für Stern-Dreieckschaltung im 3 * 400 V Netz geeignet*

Hallo !

Ich habe hier einen Brandgasventilator der nicht wie sonst üblich die Angabe 400/690V hat sondern 3*400 V, laut dem Klemmbild in der Dose müsste er aber für Stern-Dreieck-Anlauf bzw Dreieckbetrieb im normalen 3x400V Netz geeignet sein
Kann ich aufgrund der Dreiecksvorverschaltung sowie des Klemmbilds am Anschlussdeckel davon ausgehen daß der Antrieb für eine normale stern-Dreieckschaltung geeignet ist ?






Danke
Reinhard


----------



## Rudi (5 August 2013)

reinhard_400 schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Ich habe hier einen Brandgasventilator der nicht wie sonst üblich die Angabe 400/690V hat sondern 3*400 V, laut dem Klemmbild in der Dose müsste er aber für Stern-Dreieck-Anlauf bzw Dreieckbetrieb im normalen 3x400V Netz geeignet sein
> Kann ich aufgrund der Dreiecksvorverschaltung sowie des Klemmbilds am Anschlussdeckel davon ausgehen daß der Antrieb für eine normale stern-Dreieckschaltung geeignet ist ?
> ...



Ich denke schon das das so ok ist.


----------



## Larzerus (5 August 2013)

reinhard_400 schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Kann ich aufgrund der Dreiecksvorverschaltung sowie des Klemmbilds am Anschlussdeckel davon ausgehen daß der Antrieb für eine normale stern-Dreieckschaltung geeignet ist ?



JA

Also das Typenschild gibt normalerweise die höchstzulässsige Strangspannung an. Was ja dann auch dann wieder zu dem Bild im Motorklemmbrett passt  auch wenn das  Typenschild nicht ganz so eindeutig ist.


----------

